# General > Recipes >  yorky sausage pudds

## andrew.bowles30

in my buffets i use small youkshires fill them with stuffing place a small sausage on top then put onion relish on top these dont last long we do lots of buffets and are asked to put more on you could even put beef on with horse radish great foods go well ::

----------


## ciderally

Mmmmmmmmmmm sounds good

----------


## S&LHEN

Be good im on a diet  :Frown: 
Sounds amazing mmmmm!!!





> in my buffets i use small youkshires fill them with stuffing place a small sausage on top then put onion relish on top these dont last long we do lots of buffets and are asked to put more on you could even put beef on with horse radish great foods go well

----------


## Dadie

My puds either work out wonderful or flop big style..I use the same recipe (ish) everytime but sometimes it goes all pete tong!
Any tips?

----------


## orkneycadian

Most usual cause for failure is the oven, and/or the dripping, not being hot enough.  Both need to be absolutely stinking hot (the former such that it singes your eyebrows when you open the door, the latter almost to the point of giving the Fire Brigade a double time call out on a Sunday....) so that when the batter goes in, it has little choice but go upwards!

----------


## rich62_uk

http://www.food.com/recipe/jamie-oli...uddings-171106

I have been using this recipe for years and it NEVER fails .....

Kids adore them and wait for the extras to chill then add jam to them for desert  :Smile:

----------


## orkneycadian

Also, I reckon that success is more assured when using beef dripping rather than vegetable oil.  If you must use oil, then use olive oil.  

Reasoning - (sorry for the science!) Beef dripping holds more heat energy at a given temperature (its specific heat capacity  :: ) than olive oil, which in turn holds more heat energy than vegetable oil.  When you put the batter into hot dripping, it doesn't cool as much as vegetable oil would - As its all about temperature, the dripping gets the batter hotter faster, and as a result the Yorkies rise easier and come out nice and crispy!

Oh, and you'll get a heart attack eating them, but thats by the by....

----------

